# Berkley Flicker Shad Fans



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

For all of you Berkley Flicker Shad Fans here is an update from Berkley Pro Gary Parsons on some new Flicker Shads hitting the shelves this year. 

http://www.thenextbite.com/node/18240


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I think that I have used the smaller ones the past couple of years,(without searching thru my tackle boxes.) I'm sure these are what I have. Caught quite a few fish on them. The new ones look great.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

These flicker shads just kill me. I have used them many times and I just love the action of them. The colors are very good too, and if I were a fish I would tear them up. The problem is that I have yet to catch a fish on them. I haven't given up, but it gets frustrating. I sure thought that Canadian smallmouths would like them last fall - NOT.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

The press release mentions a new 4 size, would this be 4CM in length...wonder what the weight will be?


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Smead I'm not sure of the weight of the size 4 but I just asked a question to Gary Parsons so I'll let you know what he say's. Personally I have caught more fish on the Flicker Shads than the Shad Raps. They have a unique rattle to them over other shad imitators as well. When I troll here in Iowa these are my go-to baits.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Trolll them down here and your going to be in for a long boring day.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Iowa Dave said:


> Smead I'm not sure of the weight of the size 4 but I just asked a question to Gary Parsons so I'll let you know what he say's. Personally I have caught more fish on the Flicker Shads than the Shad Raps. They have a unique rattle to them over other shad imitators as well. When I troll here in Iowa these are my go-to baits.


Thank you!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Kevin I agree. I have pulled the large Shad Raps in size 8 and 9 on Erie thinking that they just had to work but NOPE. Seems that Reef Runners and Husky Jerks are King! So my shad baits stay in Iowa.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had some great catches on in land lakes on Flicker Shads - actually out fished Shad Raps. Love the new colors, I will have to get several of each and do some on water testing.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Fleet Farm and Scheels will have different custom colors over BPS FYI>


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info...this is my #1 crank and I've been waiting for a sexy shad color. SpfldBassGuy told me about the new BPS "Perch" color and it is a "must have" also.


----------



## Getting Bit Guide Service (Feb 21, 2011)

I have had good luck casting for salmon with these cranks. The firestick minnows work good also.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had good luck with them on rivers and inland reservoirs.
The sexy shad look would be a good clear water bait IMO.

I'll probably get a few to see how the new color works.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I really used them a lot when trolling for Saugeye last spring. Looking forward to doing it again.


----------

